# An incredibly stupid idea!



## TomT (Apr 1, 2019)

https://www.engadget.com/tesla-touchscreen-video-games-driving-165327545.html


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Interesting that that articles mentions 3,142 people died with distracted driving but no mention of how many were Tesla occupants (zero??).

And there is also this:

"Though the wording may change in your state or province, law enforcement agencies are very clear on the rules about watching videos while driving. In most states and provinces, having a display within view of the driver that shows video while the vehicle is in motion is illegal."
https://www.bestcaraudio.com/can-i-watch-movies-in-my-car-while-driving/


----------

